# Meat slicer rebuild



## Billh51 (Mar 5, 2020)

I recently picked up an old Globe 12” meat slicer that needed a little TLC. I was lucky that most of the major parts were there and didn’t have to buy anything other than some electrical parts. The rest, I was able to make in my shop. A few knurled knobs and a shaft assembly for the slide carriage. I did a complete tear down and cleaning, with paint and chrome polish and a lot of elbow grease. The machine works awesome, just like new. I have some bacon I’m making and this will sure come in handy over hand slicing. I also made a dedicated cart to leave it on, as it is quite heavy.


----------



## hman (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice!  You took it from groaty looking to beautiful!  Pretty cart, too.


----------



## tq60 (Mar 5, 2020)

We have one of those.

Made jerky with it.

Freeze the meat first as it slices better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 6, 2020)

You must have used all your woodworking  and a few of your metalworking tools  for that project,  great looking table.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 6, 2020)

very nice work, ob both the slicer and the cart!
Well Done!

the Globe slicer you have looks like it came over on the Mayflower.
i deal with hundreds of the newer models, but none have the classic styling like this
very cool


----------



## Billh51 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> very nice work, ob both the slicer and the cart!
> Well Done!
> 
> the Globe slicer you have looks like it came over on the Mayflower.
> ...


As far as I can tell, it appears to be around a 1951 model, which is old. That's the year I was born. Lol. I think the government outlawed these enameled type of slicers for commercial use around 20 years ago. They still have lot of value though, it still will bring about $600 in my area, in this condition.


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bill, Nice job saving that slicer.  It looks great.  Al


----------

